# libXpm error



## chavez243ca (Jul 9, 2015)

```
===>  Patching for libXpm-3.5.11_4
===>   libXpm-3.5.11_4 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   libXpm-3.5.11_4 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
Error a dependency refers to a non existing origin: /usr/ports/x11/xextproto in BUILD_DEPENDS
*** [build-depends] Error code 1
```

xextproto definitely does not exist; not sure what the dependency actually is...


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 10, 2015)

There is a x11/xextproto port.  Are you sure you have a good checkout of the ports tree?  Try updating your checkout or removing your /usr/ports and doing a fresh `portsnap fetch extract`.


----------

